# I have no shame.



## LDUBS (Nov 26, 2018)

It takes a lot of guts to make a fishing report about catching one trout. I didn't even measure it. Maybe 14" or 15". Has some copepods which are kind of routine in this lake.

Anyway, it was a nice day.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2018)

One fish is better than no fish which still beats any day off the water. Nice job!


----------



## ppine (Nov 27, 2018)

Since the drought, most of my favorite lakes in California are not fishing very well. 
Lake Davis is a perenial favorite that is not good at all. Others are somewhat better. I am not going to name the best ones.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 27, 2018)

* "I am not going to name the best ones."
*


I won't blame you. Haha. 

I'm pretty open about sharing the general where and what. On another fishing forum if you post a report some guys will ask for exact location, depth, speed, lure color, and what color socks you were wearing. I don't mind discussing techniques that worked for me, not that my results are all that great, and I love reading other reports with details on what worked that day. I guess Mrs Manners would say if not offered it isn't nice to ask for someone's secrets. Haha


----------

